# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет Moto Z Play на выставке IFA 2016

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) в рамках выставки IFA 2016 представляет новые устройства: смартфон Moto Z Play и модуль камеры семейства Moto Mods под названием Hasselblad True Zoom. 

*Moto Z Play: высокая производительность и долгое время автономной работы*

Новый смартфон Moto Z Play демонстрирует самое продолжительное время работы без подзарядки в линейке Moto Z. Он предназначен для того, чтобы окунуться в мир мобильных игр без необходимости постоянно сидеть у розетки. Благодаря ёмкому аккумулятору, Moto Z Play способен обеспечить до 50 часов автономной работы. И всё это несмотря на то, что модель обладает большим 5,5-дюймовым Super AMOLED дисплеем с Full HD разрешением. Кроме того, новинка обладает технологией TurboPower™, которая позволяет всего за 15 минут зарядить смартфон настолько, чтобы он проработал еще 9 часов. 

16-Мегапиксельная основная камера Moto Z Play имеет двойной автофокус — лазерный и фазовый, благодаря чему стало проще поймать кадр. Широкоугольная фронтальная камера с 5-мегапиксельным сенсором предназначена для того, чтобы на селфи одновременно поместились все ваши друзья.

Moto Z Play оснащен восьмиядерным процессором с тактовой частой 2 ГГц, 3 ГБ оперативной и 32 ГБ очень быстрой основной памяти. Это позволяет смартфону легко справляться со всеми современными задачами. А разъём miroSD даёт возможность воспользоваться сменной картой объёмом вплоть до 2 ТБ.

Наконец, Moto Z Play отлично подойдёт для активных пользователей, ведь он имеет передовое водоотталкивающее покрытие. Оно способно защитить гаджет от дождя, брызг и пролитых жидкостей, так что за смартфон можно не беспокоиться ни на улице, ни в помещении.

*Moto Mods: Hasselblad True Zoom*

В сотрудничестве с известной шведской компанией Hasselblad был разработан модуль, расширяющий возможности стандартной камеры мобильных устройств Moto Z. Hasselblad True Zoom добавляет сразу несколько дополнительный функций. К примеру, десятикратное оптическое увеличение, которое недоступно на обычных смартфонах. А также съёмка в формате RAW, благодаря чему редактирование фотографий будет гораздо эффективнее и гибче, чем это возможно, когда снимок уже сохранён устройством в JPEG. Кроме того, вместе с модулем Hasselblad True Zoom пользователь получает бесплатный доступ к программному обеспечению Hasselblad’s 


*Технические характеристики Moto Z Play:*

Процессор: Qualcomm Snapgragon 625, восемь ядер с частотой вплоть до 2 ГГц, с графикой Adreno 530
Операционная система: Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow
Оперативная память: 3 ГБ
Встроенная память: 32 ГБ
Поддержка карт памяти: microSD до 2 Тбайт
Дисплей: 5,5 дюймов, Super AMOLED, Full HD (1920х1080), 403 ppi, Corning Gorilla Glass
Камера: задняя — 16 Мп (Двойной АФ, вспышка), фронтальная — 5 Мп (вспышка) 
Средства связи: Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n 2.4/5 ГГц, Bluetooth 4.0 LE, 4G LTE, NFC
Навигация: GPS и ГЛОНАСС
Звук: динамик на лицевой стороне
Аккумулятор: 3510 мАч, до 50 часов автономной работы
SIM-карты: Nano-SIM
Цвета: черный с серыми рамками и белый с золотыми рамками
Габариты (ДxШxВ): 156.4x76.4x6.99 мм
Вес: 165 г

*Технические характеристики Hasselblad True Zoom:*

Диафрагма: f3.5-6.5
Сенсор: BSI CMOS, 1/2.3 
Разрешение: 12 Мп
ISO: Auto, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200
Поддерживаемые форматы: JPG, DNG (RAW), MPEG4
Видео: 1080p, 30 кадров в секунду
Габариты (ДxШxВ): 152.3х72.9х9.0-15.1 мм
Вес: 145 г



О компании 
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Вроде ничагоши себе так, как Мото под крыло Леновы встало так годные девайсы пошли...

----------

